# Police Surveillance Camera Shot At



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Police Surveillance Camera Shot At
HOLYOKE, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP)- Holyoke police want your help. Just days ago, the city activatedsurveillance cameras in five high crime neighborhoods. At about 6pm Wednesday night someone fired gun shots at the camera on the corner of Sargent and Walnut streets. The camera casing is bulletproof and recorded activity in the area at the time. People can be seen in the video, one dressed in red and one in gray. The police also noticed a car that drives by at the time the shots were fired. If you can help the Holyoke Police find these two individuals you are asked to call 536-6431.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I have an idea, put more cops back on the job there!


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

It will be nice if the cameras lead to catching those scumbags! Then they can prove thy are doing their job...If they do not catch them....consider them useless


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Are they going to release the pictures?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I saw a gallery of the pics on masslive.com a couple days ago. If you can find the article they are probably still on there. The photos they released arent clear enough to look at any faces though. 
But yes, the retard that shot at the camera was VIEWED on the camera.


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

They posted the pictures in the local paper but like Mikey682 said they aren't close enough or clear enough to see. It will be interesting to see if they get any leads.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

What would really complete those cameras would be the ability to return fire!


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="60383 said:


> reno911_2004";p="60379 said:
> 
> 
> > What would really complete those cameras would be the ability to return fire!
> ...


Hell yeah! Is that thing up and running again? The computer that runs it has had more problems, but when it's working, it's a blast! (No pun intented)


----------

